# Little update



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So I've been gone for a while if any of you have noticed. Yeah a post here and there but not really for the most part... Been busy with school, work, and just last night, my first grandparent passed away. Not common for someone to survive 4 heart attacks and 2 strokes. Anyway, the reason behind posting this is I've applied to my LFS here in Grand Rapids, MI. The owner showed great interest and just wanted to know if you guys have any advice for anything I should study up on before an interview. I'm pretty good with diseases, breeding, beginning stages of a tank. The only thing I lack on are true cichlids from the 2 lakes and plants. Question is, do you think this could impact my future job there? 

Also, got about 60 new discus fry! Pictures soon to come. Brilliant turquoise ones too


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Depends on the Lfs. Three around me are knowledgable and want stag that can help you get the best tank set up. One just wants sales people. If its the latter they will only care if you can turn a blind eye to selling that customer with a freshwater tank a "nemo" because that's what they want. 

As with any interview, just go in with confidence. Show them you know about fish and aquariums but also make it known that you are willing to lean more and grow I be a better employee. One thing I hate as a manager is when people think they know everything coming into a job and refuse to grow while they are with the company. 

Just be honest and be yourself. That's the best you can offer! Good luck!!


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

It really depends on the store itself. Make it very clear that you have a passion, and anything you don't know about you will be extremely willing to learn about. Heck, go in and make a list of all the fish in the store you don't know anything about and then take the list home and research them all. And best of luck to you! I tried really hard to get a job at a local shop, but the staff is so small at most stores, so they're never hiring. I keep dreaming that one day I'll work in a fish store. Until then, I'll continue making pizzas.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm definitely going to be honest. Saltwater, the lake cichlids, and plants are my weaknesses. I'm really hoping for this job; it'd be truly great for my career and passion. Austin, what is a reasonable starting salary? I was thinking $8/hour? Filling out the application at the moment. Haha. As for the LFS, these guys are great. You can definitely tell they love what they do, so it's not only a business but these people are good at what they do. The specific name is Blue Fish Aquarium, if any of you in the MI, IL, IN, OH region.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

If its your first job 8/hour is a typical starting for most retail. I know our local expert was making 9.50 at a chain store and then made 14 at a Lfs. Now he's loved on to a specialty store making 50/hour so there is room to earn money if you work at it enough!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not my first job, I've had many jobs before but this is my first time, obviously, with this company.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Try to get them to offer you a salary first. Typically companies will offer a little more than you'd think if they are happy with you. Have a number in your head that you can live off of and use that as a base. I know here in MO 7.25 is minimum wage, so 8 isn't too high. A lt of places will also take into consideration your previous salary (I know my company does). But remember, money isn't everything. Know how much you need to make and take the fact that you love your job as the rest


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Right, I know it's not everything. Definitely didn't mean to give that impression. You have no idea how excited I'll be if I get this, haha.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh I didn't think you did. A lot of people will get caught up with the money though. It would be a very exciting job to have! Keep us updated and good luck again


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You can get the complete basics of SW down in four or five hours with the right books. I'd say read up as much as you can on what you don't know before the interview. Don't say anything you're not sure of; it's better to not know something with a customer and ask someone else on duty than to BS it, get it wrong, and loose a customer. I'm sure the owner, and you, agree.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice dude! Working at a retail fish store can be alot of fun. I hope you get the job


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Completely agree funlad. I'm definitely not afraid of asking another employee or anything. i'll be sure to read up on some saltwater stuff before the interview. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Instant Education:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/610094?ad...&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=14046736510&wl4=&wl5=pla

The New Marine Aquarium by Mike Paletta


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the best of luck on the job snyder....and don't forget...i want a dozen of them turqs....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, no problem loha. I turned my application in yesterday and spoke to the owner directly. Said he'd be calling next week :]


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

No one ever knows all the answers...be honest....if you don't know an answer, say so, but be able to FIND the answer.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Got bored last night and took a video of the new discus fry. Took this with my phone. If you watch it in HD, it's pretty amazing. I'm surprised I could get this good a video.

[yt]UmHjjRkDQyw[/yt]


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful fish. I wish I had a discus setup


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What's holding you back?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Got a call for an interview with the aquarium shop. You have no clue how excited I am for this.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So had my interview today with the LFS. It went well I believe. He said he liked what he saw and so forth but there was one thing that keeps bothering me. He asked me some fish questions and the very first one was "What are the three types of filtration?"... It must have been the nervousness that set in or something because I was not able to answer it. He ended up telling me the answer (mechanical, chemical, and biological) and then I explained what they were. Really hope that one thing doesn't jeopardize my possible employment with them...


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Typically they know its nerves. Hopefully it work out for you! 

And on the discus, nobody around sells them and they are a little pricey


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go in and ask him " how do crenuchus spilurus or sailfin tetras breed ? "


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

lohachata said:


> go in and ask him " how do crenuchus spilurus or sailfin tetras breed ? "


Haha, I couldn't answer that.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, and here's some fry eating the other day. Now a month old!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost all tetras are egg scatterers....but some breed differently...there are species like the splash tetra...they lay eggs on a leaf that is out of the water...then constantly splash water on the eggs...
then there are fish like the spilurus and pocellocharax weitzmani that are cave spawners...the males tend the eggs...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's crazy. Man, I'm so excited to hopefully get this job and learn so much.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Again, good luck!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

back in 2006 when i was looking for a job i applied to " Aquarium Adventure"..one if a chain of franchise shops..interviewed by the assistant manager...sister of the 2 brothers that owned the store...i was breeding fish she had never even heard of...i knew right away that i wasn't going to get the job...the owners had not even heard of most of the fish i had or was breeding....i had the same problem with one of the petco stores.....folks who really know about the hobby will have a hard time getting a job in a big store...those already there want to protect their positions... but in a small LFS they are happy to find somebody that has some knowledge...
the best of luck to you josh..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks funlad!

I've been to the aquarium adventure out in Schaumburg, IL. Very cool place. I didn't know it was a chain store though. Thanks though. I'll keep you guys updated if I do get the job. On another side note, I'm starting my own business through Amway too. Busy guy right here.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's been about a week and a half since the interview. They said they'd call me at the beginning of this week... Probably a bad sign..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dummy....you are supposed to call them back;not wait for them to call you...when you call them it shows that you actually want the job....
so.....either call them or go on in and check on your status...let them know that you really are interested in the job..
i hope you get the job buddy....i think that you have what it takes to do a good job for them....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've definitely thought about that. I'll give em a ring tomorrow


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, I went ahead and did it now. Haha! Thanks though loha. John, right? I'm really bad with names.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....it's john...heck ; get out there and apply to every fish joint in town....don't let anything hold you back...and keep after them..be relentless.....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I honestly would do that but this is the only one that has a good name for themselves. If I don't hear back from them, I'm sure I'll see one of the owners within the week when I go to get more RO water.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Couple of things...
First of all, on my way to Vegas!!!! Actually in the air right now as I post this. Definitely going to go check out that gumball tank I saw on Tanked. Haha.

Second, went and talked to one of the owners at Blue Fish Aquarium. He said he's definitely intending on hiring me. Just a matter of when. I brought my lady along cause she was looking for guppies or neons or something. Thinking about doing a neon grassy tank for her. So definitely excited about the job

Third, I've been losing a lot of discus fry lately. Ammonia and pH and everything is fine. I think they're suffering from a bacterial infection. There was some fin rot but I managed to get that out of the tank I believe. But just every day I was losing one or two little ones. Really upset about it. How can I prevent this in my next batch of fry? This happened with the last batch as well...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first of all..............*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!* glad to hear that you are going to get the job.....

next.......i would suggest this.....buy a vortex diatom filter........and also get some metronidazol.....

use a sponge prefilter on the intake...
as a preventitive dose the tank at half dose...only do it once......dissolve the metro in tank water first....if you have an outbreak full dose the tank...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll definitely look into that. I'm in Vegas right now and won't be back until tomorrow but i've lost six since Wednesday, which sucks.. Btw, the gumball fish tank at serendipity three is gone. Been gone for years now apparently


----------

